# Just dropped car off for a machine polish and wax



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

After washing the car yesterday and it still looking dirty I decided to get a professional to have a go at getting the shine back fingers crossed!


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Car looks loads better but it's highlighted how much I need a front end respray to get rid of the stone chips!!


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

any decent pics and how much did it cost for what level of Detailing?


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

It was just a basic machine polish and wax £50 took the lad a little over 4 hours

Pics are poor but it's Just off the phone and it's raining now lol typical
The pic of the filler cap I had a fairly substantial scratch and no trace of it now!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Thats a good price, where did you get it done ?


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Place in newbiggin hall industrial estate over the road from swift garage just a young lad but I'm happy with the results and the price


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Could you send me the name of the place please and a contact number if you have one, thanks.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

good stuff, and that is v cheap.

BTW: why have parked your car on the set of Coronation Street? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

LordG71 said:


> good stuff, and that is v cheap.
> 
> BTW: why have parked your car on the set of Coronation Street? :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol: :lol: love it haha!!


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Don't have the number at the min i will pop buy tomorrow and grab the details for you malstt mate

Also got the address wrong it's redburn ind est in westerhope


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Cheers mate.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Pm'd you his details mate


----------

